# Please help id needed



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is one of my fish finally got a pic of him though the night . Can anyone id him for me. Thanks Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/characins/images/BlackBandedLeporinusWFCh_C480.jpg

Black Banded Leporinus.

I know you don't like to hear my criticism but buying a fish without knowing its exact needs max size region of origin suggested tankmates water chemistry food etc etc is horribly irresponsible. Especially a big growing fish like that. It is capable of an entire foot in length- even more if properly cared for, and a full weight of WELL over one pound. THAT is a lot of fish.

Also if you buy your fish somewhere that they don't know what a Leporinus is, given that its extremely common, you should strongly consider a different store. JM2C.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Well put Pablo


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/characins/images/BlackBandedLeporinusWFCh_C480.jpg
> 
> Black Banded Leporinus.
> 
> ...


 I dont mind criticism as long as its not rude I have tried to follow most of your advice this is the fish I thought was a loach the one that came with the fifty gallon I tried to look it up but it was hard to compare it to pics as it only comes out of its cave at night with the lights off. I did buy a 100 gal tank that I will get set up as soon as I.can. See tank photos hopefully I will get the fish straighted out and all will be happy right now there is no fighting that I can see no marks and no fish are injured. Thanks for the id Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You aren't looking at fish closely enough when you buy them.

There are no similarities between the two. One has a suction mouth, the other doesn't. One has barbs, the other doesn't. One has SCALES, the other doesn't...

You always need to press your face against the glass and stare for 10 mins min at new fish. To confirm id, and the absence of disease.

Also, this fish, as it requires quite a low current, will NOT be compatible with your 100 Gal tank. 100 Gal is too small for this fish anyways which needs atleast seven feet of tank to grow out.

Honestly, if you bought a fish that had _scales_ thinking it was a loach, you need to do dozens of hours more research. I'm not being a prick I'm being honest.
This is _not_ responsible fishkeeping.

PLEASE stop dealing with the loser chuckleheads at Big Als Barrie. They're dumber than my toaster.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> You aren't looking at fish closely enough when you buy them.
> 
> There are no similarities between the two. One has a suction mouth, the other doesn't. One has barbs, the other doesn't. One has SCALES, the other doesn't...
> 
> ...


Your not reading my post this fish came with the tank I bought I didnt go to the store and pick it out however if I do buy anymore fish I will do what you suggest.Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh THATs your 'clown loach'

Now I understand.

My sincerest apologies then. I was under the impression you had gone to purchase this fish as a companion for the clown loach that came with your tank but didn't know what it was, because I was convinced you knew your clown loach was a clown loach for sure.

I apologise for my misunderstanding your comments and my ensuing comments in response.

That fish will likely get too big for the 100 Gal at some pointand you might want to consider taking it in to a larger retailer for credit or selling it on price network. 

Sorry about all of that.

But yes the Leporinus is a relatively mellow fish and is easier to take care of than a clown loach. It does not require the very high current or temperature..

Sometimes when I try to help I make mistakes and I end up looking like a jerk.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Oh THATs your 'clown loach'
> 
> Now I understand.
> 
> ...


 Thats ok sometimes Iam not to clear either. It is pretty big now. Now I know what the proper name is Ill research it my husband loves it calls it the excavator as it changes all the bottom around at night, But I quess Ill try to rehome if it needs that much room and dont worry if I buy any more fish Ill research and check back with you lol. Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Something is making it unhappy and uncomfortable as this fish is usually visible out and about during the day and shouldnt be hiding all day long


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Something is making it unhappy and uncomfortable as this fish is usually visible out and about during the day and shouldnt be hiding all day long


 Ok Ill watch the tank more but so far havent seen anything bothering it nobody goes in his cave except the pleco and they seem to get along fine maybe hes shy because he was in a basement before and not use to people walking around he will sometimes seem to stick his head out but any movement from us and he pops right back into the cave.Thats one of the reasons I could not get any pics for a long time he might be out when nobody is around maybe ill set up the camcorder when Iam out. Pat


----------

